# Veritas Wonder Dogs



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I've had a couple of Wonder Dogs for some time now and need to report that I don't know how I got along without them. My work bench is a copy of Chris Schwartz's Roubeau. I don't have a tail vice and with the Wonder Dogs, I really don't need one. 

I am impressed with the quality and versatility of these and all of the Veritas stuff that I have purchased from Lee Valley.


----------

